# Black&White Challenge: Symmetry is everywhere



## gk fotografie (Feb 29, 2020)

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 29, 2020)

Interesting. It looks like you've opened up the brief to not only include 'found' symmetry, but also 'created' symmetry.
I'll wait until it's 01 March in Amsterdam before I post a photo.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 29, 2020)

These won't be empty much longer.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 29, 2020)

1/2 cheating ... source image is not new but the processing is.




cmw3_d750_DSC_2398-2-Edit.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Feb 29, 2020)

Okay, it's midnight in the Netherlands so to my way of thinking, it's now 01 March for the challenge.
Even though it's only 4p on 29 Feb here in Albuquerque.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iz1iD2]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iz1iD2]wood stove symmetry[/URL]

.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 29, 2020)

johngpt said:


> wood stove symmetry



Toasty.  Would be nice to have that at the cabin tonight.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 1, 2020)

Reflection in the water of the ditch next to our apartment, mirrored and edited with plugin, called ink-sketch.

View attachment 187790


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Mar 1, 2020)

symmetry asymmetrically

.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 2, 2020)

ICM (intentional camera movement) negative and positive layer shifted slightly relative to each other, then mirrored.

View attachment 187828


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 2, 2020)

ICM of 2 images, positive and negative layer mixed, then mirrored twice to obtain a kind of kaleidoscope effect.

View attachment 187830


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 2, 2020)

View attachment 187839


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 2, 2020)

Much more elegant than the escalator I posted for an earlier B&W challenge!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Original: 










kaleidoscope:


----------



## johngpt (Mar 2, 2020)

gk, you've put some thought into these examples that you have posted.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 3, 2020)

View attachment 187870


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 3, 2020)

View attachment 187871


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2020)

Bored at diner


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 3, 2020)

I like that contrast.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 3, 2020)

double double switch with a twist

View attachment 187873


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2020)

Bored at diner 2


----------



## waday (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2020)

waday said:


>



Very cool and creative!


----------



## waday (Mar 3, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Another one.  I used the new (old) tokina with this.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 3, 2020)

Symmetry and balance in design


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 4, 2020)

waday said:


>



That's interesting ... I've seen that you can draw well, surprising idea!


----------



## waday (Mar 4, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## johngpt (Mar 4, 2020)

Yesterday when I came out of the Desert Conservatory I saw this couch and chair arrangement with the slanting shadows.
I liked the contrast of the couch and chairs' symmetry against the curving and asymmetrical fence and grass background.
And of course I've never met a shadow I didn't like...




symmetry couched in shadow

.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 4, 2020)

Symmetry in banality


----------



## johngpt (Mar 4, 2020)

That's pretty banal Dan.
How about a banal lunch?





a slice of symmetry

.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 4, 2020)

johngpt said:


> That's pretty banal Dan.
> How about a banal lunch?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rslt (Mar 4, 2020)

I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this challenge, I'm looking but not seeing any symmetry, I know that's a broad statement but it's doing my head in


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 5, 2020)

rslt said:


> I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this challenge, I'm looking but not seeing any symmetry, I know that's a broad statement but it's doing my head in


Do something simple. 
Take an ordinary picture of something simple, then post process into a masterpiece.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 5, 2020)

Symmetry in the food fair..


----------



## rslt (Mar 5, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> rslt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe how much trouble I'm having with this challenge, I'm looking but not seeing any symmetry, I know that's a broad statement but it's doing my head in
> ...



When I read that an idea popped into my head. . . . .i have to go and take a photo. Thanks


----------



## johngpt (Mar 5, 2020)

Will be away for a few days so thought I'd post one before heading out.




Jardín symmetry

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh yes, I know, this photo is on the edge at more than one point.

View attachment 188003


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2020)

Nikon F2 and F


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Mar 6, 2020)

P P'd Piggys


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Mar 9, 2020)

Finally got some images to post, I know the insect thing is a bit over processed but that the only way I could get it to stand out from the background.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Mar 9, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 188188



Looks great, what is it?


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 9, 2020)

rslt said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 188188
> ...



Thank you! Its a plastic container of toothpicks. Lit (symmetrically) by a speedlight on each side and shot from above.


----------



## rslt (Mar 9, 2020)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 10, 2020)

The B&W Challenges are providing quite a thorough tour of my kitchen.


----------



## NGH (Mar 10, 2020)

here are my attempts taken on Pen-F digital


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 12, 2020)

View attachment 188317


----------



## johngpt (Mar 13, 2020)

One last before the symmetry challenge ends tomorrow.




lamp post division of square frame

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 14, 2020)

.

[QUOTE="johngpt, . wow this is a  beautiful work of art {the Bench}




lamp post division of square frame

.[/QUOTE]

lamp post division of square frame

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 14, 2020)




----------

